# Atlantic conveyor/Hms Sheffield



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

My latest card model arrive to day for me to start on.Its a 1;400 scale model of Atlantic Conveyor with Hms Sheffield. 
20 pages of instructions in german,polish and english with diagrams
9 pages on parts including two versions container ship and provisional aircraft carrier.
also has parts for airwing including harriers,sea harriers,chinooks,wessex and lynx
gonna be a hard build at this scale.will post some photos as i go.this model is from publishers J.S.C in poland(==D)


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

*atlantic conveyor*

just a quick shot of progress so far.this pre falklands version although model contains sheets for both


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Atlantic Conveyor Model*



herky said:


> just a quick shot of progress so far.this pre falklands version although model contains sheets for both


Does the pre-Falklands version identify a full load of containers both forward and aft of the accommodations? I think I would be really interested if this were the case. Good luck with the build.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Nova Scotian said:


> Does the pre-Falklands version identify a full load of containers both forward and aft of the accommodations? I think I would be really interested if this were the case. Good luck with the build.


thats the case yes.on falklands version there is a single line of containers along port and starboard deck forward of bridge that forms hanger wallsalso on falklands version the decking is different and an airwing of sea harriers,gr3s,chinook,lynx and wessex are included but at 1;400 scale they will be a mission to build(Cloud)


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Conveyor Build*



herky said:


> thats the case yes.on falklands version there is a single line of containers along port and starboard deck forward of bridge that forms hanger wallsalso on falklands version the decking is different and an airwing of sea harriers,gr3s,chinook,lynx and wessex are included but at 1;400 scale they will be a mission to build(Cloud)


Thanks....I look forward to your updates.


----------

